# The All Natural & Homemade Pesticide/Insecticide Encyclopedia



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

*
Basil Tea*

4 cups water
1 cup fresh basil (or 2 TBS dried)
1 tsp liquid dish detergent

Bring water to a boil then add basil. Remove from heat, cover and steep until cool. Strain. Mix in the liquid detergent then apply. Good for *aphids.*

*Citrus Spray*

2 cups orange peels (or lemons)
4 cups water
Bring water to a boil, remove from heat and add peels. Cover and steep until cool. Strain and use. Use the lemon mixture to repel *white flies.*

*Epsom Salt Spray*

2 ounces of salt
2 gallons water

Benefits: Helps with Black Spot, Mildew, Wilt and Rust

*Garlic Tea*

Make your own garlic spray by boiling a pint of water, throw in roughly chopped garlic cloves and steep until the water cools. Remove garlic bits then apply.

*Garlic, Peppers & Onion Insecticide*

2 hot peppers
1 large onion
1 whole bulb of garlic
1/4 cup water

Toss in the food processor and add water, blend until a mash is made. Cover mash with 1 gallon hot (not boiling) water and let stand 24 hours. Strain. Spray on roses, azaleas, vegetables to kill bug infestations. Bury mash in ground where bugs are heaviest. *Good for thrips, aphids, grasshoppers, chewing and sucking insects.*

*
Japanese Beetle Bait Trap*

2 cups water
1 mashed banana
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup wine
1/2 tsp yeast

Mix ingredients together and put in an old margarine container, cover with lid and set container out in the hot sun for a day. The next day, remove lid and set in garden where the beetles have been spotted (use a shallow container).

*
Mineral Oil Mix*

3 parts oil per 100 parts water

Benefits: *Helps with Aphids, Codling Moth, Leaf Roller, Mealybugs, Scaled Insects, White Fly*

*Neem Spray*

1 TBS Neem soap (shavings)
1 liter water

Add soap to water then let sit for an hour. Shake bottle then use.

*Peppermint Tea*

1 TBS peppermint essential oil (can also use an infusion made with mint leaves, increase amount to 1 cup infusion)
1 quart water

Mix together and use as an insect spray (*good for ants*).

*Pest Prevention Concentrate*

_
Here's a short and sweet recipe for both garden and houseplants. You can use this as a preventative spray as well as a bug and pest killer._

Ingredients:

1 cup Sunlight dish soap
1 TBS vegetable oil

Directions:

Mix ingredients together then store in a plastic, airtight container.

When you're ready to use, take 1 to 2 teaspoons of the concentrate and mix with a quart of water. Pour into a spray bottle.

When applying make sure to get underneath the leaves as well as the flower buds and new shoots.

In hot weather, repeat every third day (3 applications over 7 days).
Warm to cool weather, use once a week for 3 weeks.

*
Potato Leaves Tea*

1 cup potato plant leaves
2 cups water

Chop leaves then cover with hot water. Seal container and leave 24 hours in a sunny window. Strain then use.

*Garden Aids*

Rosemary, Mint, Thyme: Grow near cabbage
Benefits: Repels cabbage worms

Nasturtiums: Position near cucumbers, melons and squashes.
Benefits: Repels squash bugs

Summer Savory: Position near beans
Benefits: Repels bean beetles

Radishes: Grow near cucumbers
Benefits: Repels cucumber beetles

:flower:


----------

